# Dear Old Bitch



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't been around in a long while so excuse me for finding my way back for such a sad occasion. My daughter (who has a genetic disorder) was *very* sick before Christmas and took nearly two months to really get somewhere close to ok/normal. That was just in time for my laptop to succomb to a bad hard drive sector...not too bad since I replaced with a new laptop in days...but I lost all my saved usernames and passwords. This forum is not easy to get back to if you lost the password (and forget which of a million emails you used to register eons ago).

My husband and I went to Aruba about three weeks ago. My mom stayed with our beasties and kids. When we got home she said Old Bitch seemed to be having trouble getting up. She is an old lady, with arthritis and lots of other issues so it was not out of the ordinary for her to have some bad spells. ABout a week ago I noticed her front elbow seemed swollen and thought her arthritis was getting bad. I gave the drugs and scheduled for the first available with our specialist. 

Osteosarcoma. The tumor is HUGE. She is really weak and we doubt she would survive amputation/chemotherapy- it would just make the suffering more intense. We came home with pain pills so the kids could say goodbye. I scheduled for next Saturday but I am not sure that is fair.

When I brought her home, my husband took her in the yard. She played with her toy and seemed happy- but not very mobile. We gave her the pills and she has been laying under the table since- doing all her usual barking, eating etc- just not mobile. She is mentally still so with it...

She came before the kids, just a baby. The rest of her litter had been sent to their homes in anticipation of the Christmas holiday so I picked her up at 7 weeks of age. She suffered through all sorts of awful health problems and surgeries/treatments. She beat cancer on her spine a few years ago. She has been our robo dog..our Frankendog....and now finally cancer will take her. I thought she would just live until she was so old she died peacefully in her sleep. I am not ready to live without her, but know I can't ask her to stay even one more day in pain.

Crazy White keeps cuddling her and cleaning her. She sniffs her tumor constantly. Beast is his oblivious self centered self. The kids are a MESS. They were young when our other dogs died. This is much worse for them. The boy keeps telling me he can't remember our other dogs and he never wants to forget Old Bitch. He keeps sobbing it's not fair...asking why we didn't get her help sooner. It is hard to explain cancer.

We have a sad house tonight.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. That is really, really tough. I know we all wish our old dogs would go peacefully in their sleep. I've only had that happen once. My old girl is 13. I really do feel your pain. You have given your dog a wonderful life. Letting her go will be the hardest and most selfless thing you can do.

Hugs to you and your family.
Jan


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear you and your family are having a tough time. Its never easy. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was just thinking of you this morning. Odd how something comes into your mind so randomly. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know you will make the right decision and help your family through this. I hope Beast can help your boy through this time and that your daughter is well


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about all that you are going through. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers..:hugs:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. Osteosarcoma is awful.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, letting go is never easy. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny, I also have been wondering why you've been so quiet. First of all I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter's difficulties and now OB. You've been through so much in your family but you've handled it with such grace and dignity. I know you'll do your best for for her when she needs you more than ever.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Even though we all hope our dogs will just die peacefully in their sleep, the reality is that rarely happens. The responsible owner will put their dog down to ease their suffering long before they would die on their own - however painful that may be.

I have put down 7 dogs now and I have another one with maybe a few weeks left and I can tell you it never gets any easier. Let's face it, this sucks.

I'm so sorry your dog has osteo; it's a terrible disease.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry as well..I agree with Elaine

When a couple of mine got old and I knew the time was coming soon, I would think, do I want them to just pass away peacefully in their sleep, or should I put them down? I couldn't come up with an answer because I didn't want either


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

I too feel so bad for you and your family. Sounds like a very stressful time. Your old lady had a great life and you have to hold on to that. It is so hard to lose them! Cancer is a vicious thing!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

She had a really rough night. When they gave me the dx yesterday I scheduled the euth for next Saturday. I wanted the kids and my husband to have time to say goodbye. I asked for pain meds for the week. I am not sure she will make it until next weekend. It is happening SO rapidly. We gave her only the one type of meds last night (as directed) and have added in the second one this morning. She seems to be more comfortable. She pushed her favorite cat around...mooched from the kids...and snuggled on the bed. I didn't expect any of that after such a rough night.

My parents are bringing by her favorite greyhound friend today to say goodbye. We'd planned to take her swimming (she LOVES that) but I am not sure she can handle it physically, which might equate to mental torture in a fashion.

Crazy white continues to stick near her. She keeps licking Old Bitch's tumor area. Beat is giving her space.

We lived in a big old Victorian on the top of a hill when she joined our family. Stairs up the hill, stairs up the porch, stairs all over that three story behemoth. She was so small and would struggle with those stairs. My husband would carry her in and out. She would puppy stumble all over and shake in the rain. Now we live in the woods instead of the city. My husband carried her out in the dark night, down the few steps to the yard. She stumbled a bit until she gained her footing. She never got over rain..and there was a mist last night. Full circle...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry too I know it's going to be hard for the kids and can't imagine watching their pain while trying to contain yours.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Letting our dogs go when their time has come is the final favor we do for them. The responsibility for easing or ending their pain is a huge one. Having to do say goodbye to a pet who has given us so much is harder than words can say. Please accept my sympathy during this very difficult time.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

May you find strength in the fact that albeit your old girl has had only one life, you and your family filled it with happiness, joy and love. Such a life one could only dream of.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm really sorry. I too have worried about your disappearance...
I'm glad your kidlet is doing better. I hope your goodbye to senior is peaceful and surrounded by love. And thanks for being responcible, even though it is hard.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I know that this is a time when hearts are heavy, just keep in mind when it comes time for your sweet girl to go that she will be running free at the Rainbow Bridge and will be waiting for you there some day. So sorry for your pain, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for the pain you are all having to go through now. It is the only time owning a dog sucks. Cry a lot, hug her, and remember the great friend she's been to you. I've been there so many times. It's part of life, but it's NEVER easy. {{{ hugs}}} to you and your family.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your pain... I will pray for you guys.

I have a question, is her name really "Old Bitch"?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, osteosarcoma is such a dreadful disease. 

I lost my Niki due to complications from osteosarcoma when he was 7 years old. I tried to control the pain with medication but nothing worked for him ... regular dog pain meds, duragesic patches, methadone ... only amputation relieved his pain.

Best wishes to you and your family during this difficult time!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so very sorry. bless her heart.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think 'Old Bitch' is an affectionate term, like Crazy White and Beast- a way to protect their true identities! 

Along with all the others I'm sending prayers and loving thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Sometimes osteosarcoma grows so quickly it's nearly impossible to catch it before it's too late to help. Also, the prognosis for an older dog is generally much worse than for a younger dog. You did what you could, when you could, with the knowledge you had, and you should not feel bad about not catching it sooner. (Yeah, I know.... My old guy had it & I still second guess myself a million different ways.) I'm so sorry.... She was fortunate to be so loved for such a long time. Not all dogs are so fortunate.

Take care.... Hugs :hug: atcha, too. You & DOB will be in my thoughts. 

I have to confess, your post made me tear up a bit. It wasn't so long ago that I lost my old boy Gunnar to osteosarcoma, and just two hours ago I was smiling at a memory while feeling pangs of missing him. ...And I'm just a wee bit relieved that the title of this thread wasn't referring to me after all.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear about Old Bitch. My heart is going out for you and your family. It is never easy to say good-bye, no matter how much you try to prepare. I agree with your son, it's just not fair, but unfortunately, part of having a dog/pet. They never live as long as we want.

Sending lots of hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry~ sending you strength!


----------

